# Ariens Pro 32



## Ryan

So this past Saturday I had the opportunity to operate one of the machines I have yet to run. A 5-6 year old Ariens Pro-32. This is the first Pro series from Ariens I have yet to run. It is powered by the B&S 1600 snow series engine. It has battery key start option as well as heated grips, but does not have any sort of auto-turn feature. 


Likes- 
-VERY powerful and smooth operating engine. Keep in mind this B&S engine was made in the USA and NOT in China at the time. 
-Very aggressive with the snow, doesn't waste any time, wants to get the job done. 
- HOLY 50+ ft snow throwing distance, Batman! It impressed a few folks driving by. 
- Forward and Reverse speeds are practical and work well 
- Has a "heavy duty" feeling to it, just like some of the old ST1032s that we have. 

Dislikes- 
- No Autoturn or disengagement of the axle to make turning easy like what I have on my favorite 6-8 year old Deluxe-30 
- Small wide tires. I hate small wide stubby tires. But it is better than being stuck with a track drive. 
- Chute turning mechanism SUCKS. It's a lever that you move from left to right and trying to turn a chute of that size and weight is not easy. I much prefer a hand crank knob over the stupid lever.
- Headlight is already burned out or has issues that I need to troubleshoot, but at least it is the older style oval shaped light and not the silly rectangular thing they put on the new Ariens, that shine up in your face more then they do on the ground. Stupid engineers. 

Of note- A few months ago, I had them change the battery for the starter since it had gone bad and wouldn't hold a charge. I will need to ensure I keep the battery charged up and to be sure to disconnect it at the end of the season to maximize the life of the unit. Battery maintainer might be a great idea for those who have electrical outlets close-by, but because all our blowers sit in outside sheds, that is out of the question so if I set a reminder to do a slow charge on the batteries for the battery equipped blowers say in June or July, that should keep things topped off and ready to go come winter. Now with that being said, this thing starts up just fine with 1 pull and 2 pushes of the primer bulb on half-choke, so the starter is probably overkill. I've yet to encounter a situation on the Ariens snowblowers where there was any need for an electric start. I do however run the electric start on them once or twice a year, just to keep things turning and operational.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

with a few of my motorcycles I remove the battery and keep them in the basement during the winter, once a month they get put on the charger ( I don't have a trickle or a smart charger ). just an idea for the snowblower batterys


----------



## FairfieldCT

I owned an Ariens Pro32 hydro for about a week. It was not what I personally was looking for. Light shines in your eyes, auto turn would not go straight, period, chute turning kept jamming (maddening when trying to get in the groove clearing the drive in a snowstorm), and the deal breaker was it threw 2 inches of wet snow 6 feet and clogged. Overall it seemed tinny and cheap, not a quality piece. 

So I sent it packing to the dealer and bought the Honda. So happy.


----------



## Normex

Ryan said:


> - Headlight is already burned out or has issues that I need to troubleshoot, but at least it is the older style oval shaped light and not the silly rectangular thing they put on the new Ariens, .
> so if I set a reminder to do a slow charge on the batteries for the battery equipped blowers say in June or July, that should keep things topped off and ready to go come winter. Now with that being said, this thing starts up just fine with 1 pull and 2 pushes of the primer bulb on half-choke, so the starter is probably overkill. I've yet to encounter a situation on the Ariens snowblowers where there was any need for an electric start. I do however run the electric start on them once or twice a year, just to keep things turning and operational.


Glad you got a sturdy unit that will serve you for many years.
As for the battery for the off season, I remove it and bring in the garage and put it on a battery maintainer in fact I put two 12v batteries on the same maintainer as the trick is to have both fully charged before connecting them on the maintainer.
I have the same lamp shape as you and have look at the 27 watts Led I put in its place with a switch just above, in any case works real well as I can light my 100 ft laneway nicely. Good Luck


----------



## lillbear

Well after 5 years my sear snow blower gave up. The weld on the bucket let go and jammed everything in the drive system. After looking at a few different ones I came home with an Ariens Hydro pro track 28. So far very pleased with it. The automatic turning system works very well once you get the hang of it. Since I got it only about 6 inch of snow fell not a real test. I live on 5 acres and there was 2 feet of snow in the back yard old packed snow. Time to make a path for the dogs to go run. It went through it like it was fresh snow never got stuck, once the speed was set the engine never bogged down and did about 800 feet of trail very impressed. Engine started on the first pull even my wife that is small can start it without using electric start. The only thing I don't like so far is the chute left to right controls they could do better. If you have a paved driveway there a you can tilt the bucket and there's no way the front will come up. I can pick myself of the ground on the handles and the front won't lift. Time will tell but so far so good


----------

